# Help help help



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

Can any one help me , before I loose the plot
My 18 year old son has come to join us in the algarve.
He has a job, but doesn't start until march
Does any of you need a little gardening doing or a pile of rocks moving, a wall painting, anything, he is a chef by trade, but is practical and has done gardening in the past.
If it is just a few hours
he is bleeding me dry
HELP


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck !!! I know the bleeding dry feeling!!!


----------



## deburto (May 18, 2009)

siobhanwf said:


> Good luck !!! I know the bleeding dry feeling!!!


tell me about it


----------

